# Looking for Recommendations on Generating a Walling Hanging Calendar a la iPhoto



## smcf (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi,
For the past few years, I've been using the built-in calendar generator that's in iPhoto. I really like it. It's so easy to use, yet quite customizable and produces really good looking calendars (I think for the price) from it's many templates, with no minimum volume, fast production, etc. The template I've gravitated to each year is very clean and simple (i.e. elegant). Fuzzy example snap from iPad below. Does anyone have any recommendations on something similar via Lr? I've not been able to find any searching the web. I've seen a number of examples of Ps templates but they all have looked pretty ... ummm .... unprofessional (those that I've seen). Anyways, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Until I find something as good, I guess I'll be keeping iPhoto around (assuming Apple keeps the service around). Cheers,
s.


----------



## tspear (Jan 16, 2015)

I have used shutterfly once about three/four years ago. Worked fine, I preferred the calendars used to make some software from Cannon (about five to ten years ago). But I have not done it in a few years and the software no longer runs...

Tim


----------



## davidedric (Jan 16, 2015)

I recently used Photobox in the UK and was very happy with the result.  Don't know if they have a north American outlet, though.


----------



## smcf (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks folks, I also found this link a few minutes ago from a DPReview forum post

http://www.photographerbook.de/ 

In German but no English support on the site though apparently they ship world-wide.


----------



## Allen (Jan 16, 2015)

I've used 3 or 4 vendors. Best for picture quality, on really heavy paper stock, is Mpix, IMO. And pretty reasonably priced, too.


----------



## tspear (Jan 16, 2015)

Using Google, I found a few neat links for some to print at home.

http://projectwoman.com/articles/78lightroomcalendartemplates.html#.VLkcy4rF-lI
http://aurora-foto.se/lang/all/lightroom-calendar-template/
http://www.ononesoftware.com/blog/lightroom-calendar-presets-for-2015/


Tim


----------



## smcf (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks Tim but those types of calendars are exactly the type I was referring to above that ... to my eye at least ... look horrible!!!! They're way too busy, too heavy lines, etc. I'll keep looking or I'm sticking with iPhoto!!!!


----------

